# What type of 'tail' does Pickle have?



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Bleh.
Sorry if Im being annoying or anything, 
Im new, so I dont really know how this site goes on. :-D
Here's my picture of my new fish, Pickle.
Im so fish expert, actually, Pickles my first.
So I was wondering what type of tail he has.
Ive been lurking and have picked up a few words like 'Veil-Tail' and stuff.
Oh my gosh, I sound so newbie-ish :-D
Anyhoo, help is appreciated ;3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, he's a veiltail and a very pretty one!!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah, thought so xD
Thanks


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Im Happy 
I come home and Pickle has already made a bubble nest while I was gone.
Come to think of it, I thought he was under some stress when my siblings first saw him D8
:bluelaugh:


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep he's a veiltail!

Hmm....pickle...like pickled ginger? xD


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Rain Drop said:


> Yep he's a veiltail!
> 
> Hmm....pickle...like pickled ginger? xD


Pickle like pickle in a pickle jar.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

haha my roomate had a big costco pickle jar and i was thinkin it would be perfect for a fish! haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as its clean it will work great!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's a veiltail, and a very cute one at that! I think I already mentioned that I had found one similar to yours that I wanted.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Flying Fish ---

I *love* the cute puppy in your avatar.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Romad said:


> Flying Fish ---
> 
> I *love* the cute puppy in your avatar.


D'aww,
Thanks,
I took it xD
He *was* Bear.
He is know known as Mitter Jr. By his new parents.
:-D


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Bahaha,
For about 1/2 an hour I went crazy with my camera.
I have at least over 100 photos of Pickle now.
:rofl:
I took a few green leaves from my plants and put them on the outside of Pickles jar.
He seemed really curious.
He'd watch and try to touch them.
I actually have a few pictures of him hiding behind one :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Show us! I want to see more of Pickle


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Show us! I want to see more of Pickle


:bluelaugh:
I made a new album with *clearer* images of him
There's like 100 photos, as I said, but I posted around 10.
:-D


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are a few:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Nice pics!!


Thanks 
He kept darting around, so it was hard for the camera to focus.
Im actually surprised that I got that many good pic :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE the one where he's like "What the heck do YOU want?" xD He's so pretty :3


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

flying fish said:


> Pickle like pickle in a pickle jar.


Heehee, I just thought picked ginger since he's about the same colour as it xD

tell me about how you named him =o


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Rain Drop said:


> Heehee, I just thought picked ginger since he's about the same colour as it xD
> 
> tell me about how you named him =o


Weelll,
he's living in a very large pickle jar.
He fine with it, and would swim around.
he would stare at the label sometimes before I took it off 
It seemed right, for a fish who likes to stare at labels all the live-long day.

I actually held up a plant leaf to the jar, and he's try to touch it.
So I put a couple up on the outside of the glass to keep him busy xD

@CodeRed: Thanks. I actually went right up close to the jar, rather than zooming in. Makes it stay in focus, y'know.
Im actually surprised he didnt flare at it. 
xD


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Bleh, Im bored.
-waits for boys to get up and go-


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Now they wont stop watching tv.
OhMyShrimp,
they wont leave.
:evil:


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

A kid in my school has the nickname pickle. But his real name is dillon get it dill pickle. LOL


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I actually had two puppies named Dill and Pickle :bluelaugh:


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I _cannot_ believe that my dad gave me a _ladle _to use as a fish net for Pickle-- WHEN I asked for a fish net.
Unsafe, unsafe... and the huge black spoon thats trying to pick up Pickle freaks him out soo bad


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I just remembered a random something...
o.o


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can use your hand too...obviously they have to be clean. I used to transport my old betta like that because I was afraid the net would rip his fins.

Edit: BTW, love those new pics. Especially the second one. xD


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> You can use your hand too...obviously they have to be clean. I used to transport my old betta like that because I was afraid the net would rip his fins.
> 
> Edit: BTW, love those new pics. Especially the second one. xD


Thats good.
But wont they get too stressed out?
Whenever I try to pick him up, he darts around and slams against the walls.
Oh and yeah, he just made a full bubble nest while I was gone today :-D
Other than a few bubbles outlining the walls of his tank, this is the biggest ive seen yet.
I got some pictures :lol:

Thanks, he likes to look at things reaaly close, my weird fishy.
Btw, are the dots on his fins natural?
My friend had a betta, and he didnt have those dots, until he got attacked by a female.
Almost died, and took him the rest of his life to grow 1/2 of his fins back


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Nest pics, & new lettuce container.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine would lay in my hands...he was a pretty lazy guy, though. Plus my bathroom was in my bedroom so it was only a few steps that he'd take in my hands.

Do you mean the red spots on his fins? That's just his natural colour...Bambi has dark little freckles on her fins too. If he has holes or something, it could be something that's ripping his fins.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Mine would lay in my hands...he was a pretty lazy guy, though. Plus my bathroom was in my bedroom so it was only a few steps that he'd take in my hands.
> 
> Do you mean the red spots on his fins? That's just his natural colour...Bambi has dark little freckles on her fins too. If he has holes or something, it could be something that's ripping his fins.


I want to see some of your fish xD
Put some pictures up!
My brother is getting bullied. Today after school, they walked into the forest and the kids punched him in the stomach four times.
I feel so bad for him


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

when i saw the bubblnest i was like " Holy FREAKIN bubblenest!!!" as vikki would like to say lol. Great pics btw! I want him!!!!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> when i saw the bubblnest i was like " Holy FREAKIN bubblenest!!!" as vikki would like to say lol. Great pics btw! I want him!!!!


Hahaha 
Thanks, my camera ran out of batteries.
Now I have to use the icky one T-T


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

This is a topic I made a while back with all my fish, save Felix who died a few days ago. 

Sorry to hear about your brother!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> This is a topic I made a while back with all my fish, save Felix who died a few days ago.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brother!


He walked home crying, I felt so bad!
Alright, ill go there.
So sorry about Felix!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your brother!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks DramaQueen.
The kids older brother actually kicked down some of our fence last night.
Scary :shock:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry about your brother ): I loathe bullying with a passion because one of my friends was really bullied in school.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, Ive been a bully-victim myself


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So have I.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I was bullied a bit in first grade, but I'm pretty tall, so it stopped. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thats cool.
OhMyShoe, I want a crowntail so bad 
I saw an white and gold veiltail at my main petstore yesterday.
He was soo pretty


----------

